# Advice please



## Keri (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi all

My brother in law and sister in law are (hopefully) due to adopt a nearly 2 year old boy in May (just waiting for last panel to say yes in April).

This child will be their first and the family would really like to do something to make this special time coming up a bit more special.

I was thinking of arranging a "adoption shower" or "baby shower" although the lil boy wouldn't be a baby as such.  Would you who have been through this whole process of appreciated this or have had this arranged for you??

Also what good items would be a good idea to get! All the family are rallying round to help them collect things that they will be needing, for their new son but i thought i would ask you girls who have been through it, to see if you have some good ideas (which i'm sure you will have!) for special little things etc

Hope you can help

Keri xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

awww what a lovely idea. ur family are very lucky to have u!!  

i think its a great idea.  i know the sort of things that we needed/got for our 2 were - seats to strap onto dining room chairs (instead of a highchair), kiddies cutlery, plates etc, bath toys!   obviously the kids come with their own clothes etc but a few of our friends gave us vouchers for clothes shops and as we have needed new things. we also got vouchers for early learning centre so that we oculd get them toys!!which they loved!    

as i say, fabby do idea    best of luck x x x x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Keri,

That is a lovely idea, what a lovely sister you are  

I am planning to have a baby shower, as far as I'm concerned, yes I wont be pregnant, and yes our little one will likely be over a year old, but I intend to celebrate it every bit as much as if I was having a birth child, so Yes, yes, and yes, that is a wonderful idea!  

Luv Anj x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hiya  

I think its a fab idea too......I would be honoured if my friends or family suggested it for me and my little one when the time comes!

Go for it!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

PS...can we all come if we promise not to blub too much?   

Anj x


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

What a really lovely idea and one which i am sure will be sooooooo appreciated  

Like camly said, toys, clothes vouchers,cutlery, toys for the bath, actual clothes, things for his room that they know he is into like in the night garden etc etc, name for his door. You could put into google - presents for a 2 yr old but i am guessing they will know what he is into so that may be safer.

Have fun and a really lovely idea xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

A baby showers sounds a lovely idea - I'd have loved to have one for my 2.  

Everyone has given you great ideas.  One the handiest things we got was a hand held vacumn - honestly it's extremely boring but now essential!

Clothes are good too, but watch for sizes.  Our daughter came home age 16 months so everyone bought us 18-24 month clothing.  They eventually fit her now she's 3!  Dino came home age 16 months so again we got 18-24 month clothes and at 22 months he's outgrown them already.  Best get an idea of size first.

I'm sure your brother in law and sister in law will be very touched that you have thought of them.

Bx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

I'm sure they would really appreciate it, how lovely  

I would also remember the new Mummy and Daddy, we received a pamper box full of little treats for us from champagne to bubbley bath and also one for DS (who was 16 months) containing lots of toiletteries, toys, vouchers etc and all of it came in really handy and was very much appreciated. 

Let us know how it goes


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

we were thrown a surprise baby shower and it was lovely!! it meant so much to be treated like a normal new mummy  
vouchers are nice but it is also nice to get pressies..they hopefully will have asked the FC what size clothes he wear so you could get an idea..
we had some age appropriate toys and a travel potette. books would be nice too...think of things that will be good for their bonding/attachment..things that will encourage eye contact or touch..hand puppets/bubbles/massage cream/books about finger rhymes...
what a lovely sister you are..hope its giving you something really happy and positive to focus on. i  think of you often hun 

kj x


----------



## Keri (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi all

thank you all for your good ideas, will defo be looking into things for the new lil man plus something nice for my brother in law and sister in law

Keemjay~ hello!  I'm forever thankful for you putting me in touch with your friend who makes the fingerprint jewellery, Stu's fingerprint is forever worn around my neck on a chain.  

Keep those ideas coming and i'll let you know how it goes!  Will prob be around the end of April that we do it all.

Plus, i've seen a "baby first's" book but aimed at adoptive parents, have any of you got one and are they good?

Keri xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

Is this the book you have seen?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Family-Journey-Adoptive-Families/dp/0811857379/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1268256387&sr=8-1

If so, then I have it and it is really good though the younger the child the better and it can be a bit American at times. There is even a page about a Baby Shower so sounds perfect for your situation!

Bx

/links


----------



## Keri (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi all

Boggy~ Thank you for the recommendation, i've just ordered it!

Well, I'm in the middle of organising a baby/toddler shower for my brother in law and his wife!  We're having afternoon tea at the Hyatt hotel, it looks lovely and i can't wait!  mommy to be has no clue and my head is going round with gift ideas.

So far i have: The book that Boggy recommended, a subscription to either Mother and Baby OR Practical Parenting (not sure which would be best for a 2 year old child onwards) and a name plaque for his door.  Also I was thinking of the What to Expect book for the Toddler years.

Do those sound good?  Plus a bottle of champagne for mommy and daddy to be

Keri xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

Sounds like great fun - can we all come?     

I had a subscription to practical parenting - it was ok, but even though I'd adopted I still found all the pages about pregnancy/birth/newborns difficult to deal with.  I also have the book What to Expect for the Toddler Years and think it's great.

All sounds fab!  

Bx


----------

